# Bessacarr E765 sargent control unit bypassing



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Before i get the muiltimeter out ,would like to enable all my motorhome facilities on the move ,the control panel is made by sargent ,there nust be a positive wire from the ignition switch.Most uk motorhomes are like this?
Any one done similar?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry can't help but is it a bessacarr or Benimar? As it's posted in the Benimar section.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

bessacarr thanks for pointing this out pal


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi
I think the habitation electrics are controlled by a relay within the Sargent unit, and is designed to isolate the supply with the vehicle engine running.
I am sure all UK made units will be like this.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks pal,lovely classic car u have their


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I snipped the red/yellow cable just before it enters the Sargent unit then placed both ends in separate connectors just to make them safe
this did the trick.


Alan H


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

As you know, it is by design for various regs.

Also may depend on the unit.

See http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf

According to that, the above post is correct. on block B the red/yellow cable in position 9 is the engine running signal. So cut or stick a switch in.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

spot on guys worked a treat


----------

